
Kubernetes Is Not Scary. New Platform Built on Top of Kubernetes - based2
https://github.com/lastbackend/lastbackend
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5ipjbp/kuberne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5ipjbp/kubernetes_is_not_scary_new_platform_built_on_top/)

